# Speicherverbrauch einer Applikation mit time ermitteln



## GoodBoy123 (6. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe ich hab den richtigen Forenbereich für meine Frage erwischt.
Also ich will die Laufzeit und den Speicherverbrauch einer Applikation ermitteln
mit Hilfe vom time Kommando. Die Laufzeit wird korrekt ausgegeben 
:>time <Applikation>
real    0m0.240s
user    0m0.000s
sys     0m0.004s
aber beim Speicherverbrauch streikt time. Hab wie im Manual angegeben auf eine tcsh gewechselt, aber selbst die aufgeführten Beispiele geben Fehler zurück.
time -f "%E real,%U user,%S sys" ls -Fs
-f: Command not found.
0.000u 0.000s 0:00.00 0.0%      0+0k 0+0io 0pf+0w
Was mach ich falsch
Ein kleines Beispiel währe net
Mfg Stephan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2007)

Du nutzt wahrscheinlich die falsche Version von time.
Ich hab das auch grad mal getestet und die normale Version von time kann dies nicht.
In der man-Page wurde auch eine GNU-Version erwaehnt, und ich hab mich auch dunkel an ein separates time auf dem GNU-FTP erinnert.
Hab also mal fix geschaut und getestet und mit diesem time hast Du auch die zusaetzlichen in der man-Page erwaehnten Parameter zur Verfuegung.

Nachtrag: Es scheint als waere diese "normale Version" keine richtige Version sondern lediglich ein Aufruf der Shell selbst. Ich konnte kein Binary names time entdecken.


----------



## fizban (10. April 2007)

Welches OS benutzt du eigentlich?

schau mal mit "which time" und "whereis -a time"  welche datei du aufrufst und wo die 
entsprechende exec liegt.
"time" ist unter der tcsh normalerweise das buildin kommando, 
das was Du suchst wird unter /usr/bin/time liegen (je nach OS).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2007)

Mit den von Dir beschriebenen Aufrufen, plus *locate bin/time* (welches ja nicht nur /bin abdeckt sondern eben alles was auf diesen String endet, inklusive abgefahrener Konstrukte wie meinetwegen /opt/funnypackages/time/bin/time) hatte ich auch bereits gecheckt und bin dadurch auch zu meiner Aussage gekommen, dass es ein Shell-Kommando sein muss, und das nicht nur in der tcsh, sondern auch in der bash.

Meist reicht dieser Aufruf ja auch aus, nur wenn man eben wie GoodBoy123 nun auch den Speicherverbrauch wissen will dann braucht man eben das komplette Time, was man eben auf dem GNU-FTP oder wahrscheinlich auch ueber den Paket-Manager der Distribution bekommt.


----------



## deepthroat (11. April 2007)

Hi.

Das time builtin der tcsh unterstützt auch die Ausgabe des verwendeten Speichers des Programms. Allerdings nur wenn das verwendete System "BSD resource limit functions" (siehe man tcsh) unterstützt. (das gilt im übrigen auch für GNU time) Resourcen die nicht gemessen werden konnten werden als 0 angezeigt.

Die Ausgabe kann man anpassen indem man die time Shell Variable entsprechend setzt (siehe man tcsh):

```
set time=( 5000 "%D KB avg / %K KB total / %M KB max" )
```
Gruß


----------

